# Paint brands



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Im from Poland as you know. This thread is about brands of paint that we use in different parts of the world. Here i use paints of brands as:
http://www.caparol.com/ (for most of jobs),http://dulux.com/index.jsp (rarely), http://www.dyrup.com/Home.aspx (good quality for reasonable price),Benjamin Moore, mostly super spec(my favourite,but very expensive here<for hi-end homes>),Kabe paints http://www.farbykabe.pl/ (for big jobs where price countes the most), Weber Terranova (for exteriors only, they have very good sylicate exterior paint).

What brands do you guys preffer?

Sorry if my terminology doesn't match with one you are using


----------

